# Swan Tags?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyones tag show up in the mail yet?


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine showed up shortly after the email. My nephew has yet to receive an email or his tag, yet the c.c. has hit.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

me and my boy both drew, his showed up last wednesday. I have not recieved mine yet


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i would say you should see them this week.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, got the cc hit... so far no email nor tag(s). Not that we're amped for the hunt just yet (That will happen in November) just a curiousity for now.

Good luck y'all that have tags...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Yep, got the cc hit... so far no email nor tag(s). Not that we're amped for the hunt just yet (That will happen in November) just a curiousity for now.
> 
> Good luck y'all that have tags...


Same with me, CC charged, but no email notice. Had a hard time accessing my account on the DNR after the drawing, weird stuff, had to come in the back door to view my applications and drawing results.

I'm in, its the "3-kick rule" on the dike again. 

.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My tag arrived in the mailbox today.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine showed up today. I was beginning to wonder. Seems they wait until the last minute for everything. Still have not been able to get a hard copy of the Waterfowl or Furbearer proclamation. I prefer to carry those in the field.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I forgot to put in...again. :x


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Got em... they were in the mail yesterday. :grin: 


++1 reb. Good reading material for the slow times.


Goob, "three kick rule"? dont recall hearing that one before.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> .....................................................
> 
> Goob, "three kick rule"? dont recall hearing that one before.


Yeah, yeah, nobody reads my boring posts. I'm gonna get another username, or two, like mcfly has.

.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

soooo, the "three kick rule" would be? :noidea:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I read that three kick rule ever year and still get a kick out of it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> soooo, the "three kick rule" would be? :noidea:


I usually post it every year, the day before the swan opener. I will do the same this year.

It's a Great Salt Lake marsh waterfowl classic, my version of a very old joke.

.


----------

